# ginger cats!!!



## shanba (Oct 27, 2008)

my little ginger angel!sammie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

she is beautiful


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Shanba,hi and welcome btw and too the very beautiful ginger princess Sammie,she's a very pretty girl a great advocate for gingers everywhere,love the last pic


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, very beautiful little girl,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what a little Beauty she is


----------



## shanba (Oct 27, 2008)

omg! are those dogs huskies or northern inuits or malamutes? i love them


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

Aww great piccies, lovely kittie


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

She's gorgeous, I love gingers


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

A very gorgeous looking ginger girl!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

what a little stunner.. and she clearly knows it! LOL


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shanba said:


> omg! are those dogs huskies or northern inuits or malamutes? i love them


aww thankyou Shanba they're Siberian huskies


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what a little stunner x


----------

